# Jetting Question



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

For those folks that know about jetting and septic systems.. can I jet my finger system?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Never Mind my fingers are shot! Looks like I will be replacing them on Friday or Monday! Darn it! and city sewers are starting to coming down my street. But they got shut down due to they were not deep enough.:furious:  MOney Money who needs it anyways! 

Oh thanks for looking~


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/septic-line-cleaning-6625/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We jett the leech lines. Here we pull into the junction real slow. In AZ we dug up the end of the line and pulled into a hole. Both were pulled supper slow aprox 200 gal for a line. This only works for sludge and smaller roots.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> We jett the leech lines. Here we pull into the junction real slow. In AZ we dug up the end of the line and pulled into a hole. Both were pulled supper slow aprox 200 gal for a line. This only works for sludge and smaller roots.


How long did you guarantee them?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> How long did you guarantee them?


Not at all. Before we did it they knew it was 50/50 that it would work. In my area they are big on perk tests, it is very moist here so most people who had leech lines are forced to get anaerobic systems. Its worth it for the HO to give it a try.

Kinda funny in the county you can run your own electric, and plumbing ect but no septic without a state guy doing a perk.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/septic-line-cleaning-6625/


Just don't put too much stock in some of the "expert advice" in that thread.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> Just don't put too much stock in some of the "expert advice" in that thread.


Yeah, I thought that was a fun thread.


----------



## bellowsplumbing (Dec 9, 2011)

*US Jetting vs. HotJet USA*

Hi everyone, 

We are considering our options for a trailer jetter right now. I'm curious if anyone has any feedback on US Jetting vs HotJet USA. We are considering the 4010 from US Jetting and the Package C 70HP from HotJet.

I like the US Jetting model, but it doesn't comes with any accessories while the HotJet comes with all the accessories for about 8k less. 

Any addition feedback on other models would be helpful. Unfortunately this is a big purchase and there is so much conflicting info out there about how much you really need. We plan to use the equipment to clear lines up to 12", mainly apartments, storm drains, and commercial properties. 

-Jason


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Replied on your thread.


----------

